# Best option for Canadian children of right of abode holder



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Hi

I am planning to enter the UK to settle later this year. I have 3 children on Canadian passports. I hold right of abode in my expired passport. What is the best option to get for them?

I really do not want to get settlement visas for them as they cost 826 pounds each and there is a chance we will have to come back to Canada if things do not work out.

Could I list them all as ancestry? Or any other suggestions?

Or maybe I will just let them enter on their Canadian passports and if we do end up staying and settling, I will get their proper paperwork completed then.

I welcome advice on this...

Thanks


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Actually, looking at the fee schedule, it says something about children being Tier4 which is much cheaper at 289 pounds but not sure if that applies to settlement for children? Anyone? It is a bit confusing to read...
ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/aboutus/fees-spring-2012.pdf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Hi
> 
> I am planning to enter the UK to settle later this year. I have 3 children on Canadian passports. I hold right of abode in my expired passport. What is the best option to get for them?
> 
> ...


This can be complicated and we don't receive many enquiries on ROA (I think this is the first in my time as MOD).

On what basis do you have ROA? This may decide the best course of action.

Unless your children are entitled to ROA (unlikely) or some sort of British citizenship, you must get settlement visas for them before travelling, and the fee is the full fee, not reduced one for Tier 4.

Ancestry visa is only available to those aged 17 and over, as you must be prepared to work (i.e. not in compulsory education).


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Hi

I have ROA because my mum is British born. She came to Canada in 1946 as a warbride, I was born in 1969.

So could my kids claim ROA through grandparent? I do see that option on the ROA form.

Also the Uk border agency site claims the ROA fee is 265 pounds for applications made outside of the UK...can you confirm this? Hope I am reading it wrong...


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Also, can you tell me why the children would not qualify for the reduced tier 4 costs? I don't really understand that whole pricing system at all...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Hi
> 
> I have ROA because my mum is British born. She came to Canada in 1946 as a warbride, I was born in 1969.
> 
> ...


As you were born of British mother, you may be eligible for registration as British citizen.

This will only give you citizenship by descent and you can't transmit it to your children.

Your children can come as dependants of ROA holder or British citizen and then apply for registration as British citizen after 3 years in UK. This gives them citizenship otherwise than by descent, i.e. transmissible nationality.

No one born after 31st Dec 1982 is eligible for ROA unless they are British citizens.

You are right. £265 outside UK, £165 inside.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Also, can you tell me why the children would not qualify for the reduced tier 4 costs? I don't really understand that whole pricing system at all...


That's the visa fee for child student, i.e. someone coming to study in a school or college aged under 18. You must read under settlement visa. Remember when applying in Canada, fees will be priced in Cnd$. The table of fees is on country-specific site which is unavailable at the moment.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

I had seen the citizenship option but it was very expensive so I thought it would be better to continue as ROA and if we do settle there, then after 5 years I can apply for citizenship directly.

Now you said the children would be dependents of my ROA...so does that mean they need any paperwork at all? 

I really want to avoid getting them settlement due to the cost and would like if anything to get them ROA...any thoughts on this option?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> I had seen the citizenship option but it was very expensive so I thought it would be better to continue as ROA and if we do settle there, then after 5 years I can apply for citizenship directly.
> 
> Now you said the children would be dependents of my ROA...so does that mean they need any paperwork at all?
> 
> I really want to avoid getting them settlement due to the cost and would like if anything to get them ROA...any thoughts on this option?


They cannot get ROA as they were born after 31 December 1982 and aren't British citizens. You need to have ROA on that relevant date (which you have). You can't attach it to an unborn child.

Only some kind of British citizenship will eliminate the need for settlement visa, and I can't see any way for them to get it without your becoming a citizen first (I think it's free to apply for registration on form UKM, though applications are processed in Liverpool and currently take 3-4 months because of workload. You just pay £80 for citizenship ceremony at British consulate).

Even if you become a British citizen by descent, they won't become British until living in UK for 3 years before turning 18 and applying for registration.

You as their parent become their sponsor for settlement visa application and have to supply details of funds, job, accomodation in UK etc.

They shouldn't attempt to enter as visitor on Candian passport, as they clearly are not. They should only do so if they are really only coming temporarily and are returning to Canada with one of the parents.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

So from this fee schedule, I just choose registration UKM for 80 pounds?
ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/britishcitizenship/nationality-fees.pdf

I was under the impression I would need to choose naturlization for 851 or registration for 651...can you help me be sure which one I need to choose exactly? Because this is clearly the overall best choice.

And what do they give me for citizenship? A British passport? Or just paperwork to go along with my Canadian passport? And then the children need nothing other than the sponsorship form? I cannot use form SU07 because it is only for those who are resident in the UK already.

I am very grateful to you taking your time to help me with all of this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> So from this fee schedule, I just choose registration UKM for 80 pounds?
> ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/britishcitizenship/nationality-fees.pdf


Yes.



> I was under the impression I would need to choose naturlization for 851 or registration for 651...can you help me be sure which one I need to choose exactly? Because this is clearly the overall best choice.


You can't get naturalised without living in UK for several years. Your application for registration being born of British mother on form UKM is free, and you only pay for citizenship ceremony.



> And what do they give me for citizenship? A British passport? Or just paperwork to go along with my Canadian passport? And then the children need nothing other than the sponsorship form? I cannot use form SU07 because it is only for those who are resident in the UK already.


Citizenship certificate, and with it you can apply for British passport. Advantage for you is you become also EU citizen and have full right to work, live and retire just about anywhere in Europe. It doesn't, however, give any citizenship to your children because you will be a citizen by descent.

For your children's settlemnet application, you complete form VAF4A (in fact the online equivalent but the questions are the same). Your child (one form for each) is the applicant and you are their sponsor, so complete the relevant sections, and supply relevant documents (all clearly shown). You need to think laterally as the form is a common one for all categories of family migration (spouse, partner, child etc) so some questions don't apply to you or must be answered in a relevant way. Basically you need to prove three things. That the applicant is clearly your family member (e.g. birth certificate), that you have enough money for their maintenance (as they won't be eligible for public funds like child benefit) and there is somewhere for them to live.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

That is great I can apply for citizenship, wow...and do I need to go through the ceremony in order to get the passport or is the ceremony any time of my choosing?

Once i get the citizenship forms back in the mail do I then send them away to get a passport?

And do I apply from Canada by mailing to the UK or do I go to visa4uk.fco.gov.uk and send all my info to New York?

Now I would prefer not to pay out 826 pounds per child for settlement if I can wait just in case we decide not to settle...how essential is it to have settlement papers for them if I have my british passport? can i just wait and get them settlement if we decide to stay?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> That is great I can apply for citizenship, wow...and do I need to go through the ceremony in order to get the passport or is the ceremony any time of my choosing?


No. Normally your citizenship certificate is only handed to you at the end of the citizenship ceremony, having pledged your allegiance to the Crown (may not be needed for Commonwealth citizen) and promised to obey the laws and uphold British way of life etc.



> Once i get the citizenship forms back in the mail do I then send them away to get a passport?


You can only apply for passport once you get your certificate at the ceremony.



> And do I apply from Canada by mailing to the UK or do I go to visa4uk.fco.gov.uk and send all my info to New York?


Follow the procedure laid down under http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/canada.



> Now I would prefer not to pay out 826 pounds per child for settlement if I can wait just in case we decide not to settle...how essential is it to have settlement papers for them if I have my british passport? can i just wait and get them settlement if we decide to stay?


In that case make sure you make a concrete plan to return home after a visit. Your children can enter as a visitor for up to 6 months, and you need to have return tickets etc when arriving at UK border. Should you decide to settle, your children accompanied by one of the parents must return to Canada and apply there. You cannot apply in-country when you enter as a visitor. Is your spouse travelling with you, and does he/she need a visa?


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

To make life easy I could simply enter all of us on just Cdn passports and then apply for my citizenship when we get there, take a copy of mum's birth cert with me. Then get the passport over there too.

Then deal with kids settlement issues depending on what we decide to do...


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

I am on my own, single mum, the ex husband is not around at all...he signed legal papers allowing me to take the kids out of the country and I have sole custody with no access rights for him. He has issues...

But wouldn't I be able to apply for settlement for the kids if I had received my Brit passport? Then I am not considered a visitor any longer...


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Any idea how I would attend a ceremony in Canada? Where they would be held?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> To make life easy I could simply enter all of us on just Cdn passports and then apply for my citizenship when we get there, take a copy of mum's birth cert with me. Then get the passport over there too.
> 
> Then deal with kids settlement issues depending on what we decide to do...


You can do that. Read form UKM and see what supporting documents you require. See UK Border Agency | The documents we require for registration as a British citizen if you were born before 1983 to a British mother


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> I am on my own, single mum, the ex husband is not around at all...he signed legal papers allowing me to take the kids out of the country and I have sole custody with no access rights for him. He has issues...
> 
> But wouldn't I be able to apply for settlement for the kids if I had received my Brit passport? Then I am not considered a visitor any longer...


Your nationality is irrelevant for your children's settlement visa application, as you will have untransmissible British citizenship. It's not your visitor status that matters, but your children's, who are and remain Canadian citizens until they can register as British by living with you for three years in UK.

If you are registered as British while living in Canada, the ceremony will take place at the nearest British consulate. In UK, at the town hall where you live.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Ok I think it is best to get this in order before we go and I will leave the kids settlement stuff until after we are there. So they can enter on Canadian passports and I will apply for their settlement while in the UK if we decide to stay. Costly, but seems the best thing to do to not have them unallowed to be there beyond 6 months. The ukba website does state I can apply for settlement for them from within the UK.

I went to the visa4uk page and clicked on apply for a visa and there does not seem to be any option for citizenship...do you have any idea what category I would choose for it? I wish they did not have to make it so complicated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Ok I think it is best to get this in order before we go and I will leave the kids settlement stuff until after we are there. So they can enter on Canadian passports and I will apply for their settlement while in the UK if we decide to stay. Costly, but seems the best thing to do to not have them unallowed to be there beyond 6 months. The ukba website does state I can apply for settlement for them from within the UK.


Where? You cannot. You have to apply in Canada and they have to be in Canada for that.



> I went to the visa4uk page and clicked on apply for a visa and there does not seem to be any option for citizenship...do you have any idea what category I would choose for it? I wish they did not have to make it so complicated.


You don't apply online as it isn't a visa application. Go to UK Border Agency | How do I register as a British citizen if I was born before 1983 to a British mother? and download Form UKM and Guide and complete by hand. Enclose documents and send off to Washington DC:
Citizenship You have to pay Cdn$20 for return postage.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

If I did nothing about settlement papers for the kids, and they were accepted to school, etc, would I then just have to apply for their own citizenship after 3 straight years?


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

It says this: If the child is already in the UK with temporary permission to stay, they can apply to settle here permanently using the SET(F) application form.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

although it looks even more expensive to apply once there at 991 pounds per child, eeek!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> If I did nothing about settlement papers for the kids, and they were accepted to school, etc, would I then just have to apply for their own citizenship after 3 straight years?


They won't be allowed to register at a school without a visa (tourist stay excluded). If they just overstay their 6 months allowed as visitors, they become illegal immigrants and become subject to deportation. And immigration offence like that will disqualify them for registration as British citizen, as you must meet 'good character' requirement.

Also when you apply for registration, you too must satisfy good character test, i.e. freedom from unspent criminal convictions, which include serious traffic offence like DUI.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> It says this: If the child is already in the UK with temporary permission to stay, they can apply to settle here permanently using the SET(F) application form.


Excluding tourist/visitor stay of 6 months. If they have a visa valid longer than 6 months, such as dependants or child students, then they can apply while in UK.

While you try to look for ways of avoiding settlement visa fees for your children, frankly there isn't (you must believe me), and all your other suggestions just don't work or you will be committing a criminal offence. That will disqualify everyone - you and your children - from citizenship.

BTW, as a single mother with quite young children, how do you propose to survive in UK?


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

It seems I have all that in order with myself but I just really want to find a better way than 3 X 826 for settlement for the kids (or 3 x 991 if we do it from over there)...I wish they had some sort of family package or at least 2nd and 3rd child reduced cost...

Do you see where I submit my UKM form in Washington? I can't see any info on this at all...


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Excluding tourist/visitor stay of 6 months. If they have a visa valid longer than 6 months, such as dependants or child students, then they can apply while in UK.


What would a dependent visa be? And how can I get one for 1 yr or so for the kids?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> What would a dependent visa be? And how can I get one for 1 yr or so for the kids?


It's 2.20 am in UK so I must go to bed now.

In your case, settlement visa as a child of a British citizen, because you aren't in UK for any temporary purpose because of your ROA/citizenship.

If you click 'citizenship' hyperlink, it will take you to British embassy site in Washington DC with details. All Canadian and US applicants must apply to Washington DC embassy.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for helping me muddle through! If I think of anything else I will post here and you can check when you are on next time.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Ok I think I may have come up with a decent solution to satisfy this dilemma.

First, I will wait and apply for my citizenship once I am in the UK. I have been reading many forums with accounts of how long it takes to get things processed through Washington and we want to move over there this summer.

Then, for the children...we will want to come back to Canada every 6 months anyway because I will need to see my elderly mum. And if we don't make a trip to Canada within 6 months, I am sure we can go for a weekend to France to get another 6 month entry stamp for the kids.

This way after 3 years pass, if we have settled there, I can simply apply for their citizenship.

I am going over with over $20 grand in my bank account to start a life with, however, I really don't want to use $3000 of it on settlement visas in case anything does change and we need to come back to Canada...things are very up and down with my mum's health.

I currently homeschool my kids and will keep them registered with our Canadian homeschooling organization which allows us to work via computer liason. If they do find a nice school they would like to try I would cross that bridge when we came to it...if that is when we needed to do settlement visas then so be it. 

What do you think? Does this sound viable?

Thanks so much for hearing me out and helping me so much.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Ok I think I may have come up with a decent solution to satisfy this dilemma.
> 
> First, I will wait and apply for my citizenship once I am in the UK. I have been reading many forums with accounts of how long it takes to get things processed through Washington and we want to move over there this summer.
> 
> Then, for the children...we will want to come back to Canada every 6 months anyway because I will need to see my elderly mum. And if we don't make a trip to Canada within 6 months, I am sure we can go for a weekend to France to get another 6 month entry stamp for the kids.


You can't do that. It's normally 6 months in a year, and visa runs and long periods in UK will soon rouse the immigration's suspicions as to your true intention. They will expect you to have a long-stay visa for your children, in this case settlement visa, and they can be denied re-entry into UK.



> This way after 3 years pass, if we have settled there, I can simply apply for their citizenship.


Not possible. Series of visitor stays cannot be added up to 3 years, beside problems with immigration already mentioned.



> I am going over with over $20 grand in my bank account to start a life with, however, I really don't want to use $3000 of it on settlement visas in case anything does change and we need to come back to Canada...things are very up and down with my mum's health.


I think the best course of action is to postpone your move to UK until your mother's conditions stabilise etc. Get your British citizenship in the meantime, and plan your future actions. Remember to bring your children to UK to live, you need a settlement visa for them.



> I currently homeschool my kids and will keep them registered with our Canadian homeschooling organization which allows us to work via computer liason. If they do find a nice school they would like to try I would cross that bridge when we came to it...if that is when we needed to do settlement visas then so be it.


Homeschooling is allowed in UK. Quite apart from needing a visa for school entry, your children cannot live in UK without it because they are Canadians, regardless of your nationality. Period.

You've mentioned high visa fees, esp for children so young. They are high because they are for settlement, meaning they can live in UK permanently, and in turn they can become primary householders able to sponsor their future spouse/partner into UK etc. Also the government has to consider social and financial effects of young migrants, who will have rights to free education, medicine and health care.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

I thought you went to bed.  But I am pleased you are still up. 

You have such a wealth of great information, thank you again.

My mum's condition will not stabilize, she is 88 and going downhill...we have cared for her for the past 8 years but she needs to go into assisted living now and we want to visit as often as we can or if she takes a bad turn.

I definitely want to wait to get my citizenship once over there but now I have to think about the children again...this is tough because it is a big move we are making and I just cannot spend that money on a maybe.

But I think based on your advice, it is clear I must know if we are settling or not after 3 months of being there. I think if we are settled by 3 months and definitely staying, I will then have to eat the extra cost of 991 to apply for settlement from within UK, as I simply must be sure we are going to stay before I pay that money out. Does that make sense?

Do you feel 3 months would be ample enough time to get their settlement visas in order?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You cannot apply while children are still on tourist visa in UK. They must be back in Canada before you can apply there. It's US$1363 per child.
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/canada/fees/?langname=UK English#resultTableAnchor

3-6 months should be ample to come to a decision, I'd have thought.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

This is difficult. I won't be able to go back to Canada and stay for 2 months or more if we have decided to settle in the UK...a week maybe for a holiday and that is all.

Surely there must be people in the UK who have gone for a holiday with their children and then decided to stay? I mean, they must have a way for us to deal with it once we are over there rather than going back to Canada and giving up our passports to get the settlement visas and rendering us stuck in Canada until they are processed?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> This is difficult. I won't be able to go back to Canada and stay for 2 months or more if we have decided to settle in the UK...a week maybe for a holiday and that is all.
> 
> Surely there must be people in the UK who have gone for a holiday with their children and then decided to stay? I mean, they must have a way for us to deal with it once we are over there rather than going back to Canada and giving up our passports to get the settlement visas and rendering us stuck in Canada until they are processed?


No there isn't.
Under immigration rules, you cannot 'switch' to another visa/leave to remain if you are in UK as a visitor. To do so, you must be on a visa that is valid longer than 6 months - this rules out visitor category. 

_When your permission to stay as a visitor expires, we expect you to return home. You cannot 'switch' into a different immigration category._
UK Border Agency | Can you extend your stay as a general visitor?

In the past, people have sometimes successfully appealed on human rights ground not to split the family while they return home to switch to another visa. But the government is closing this loophole before the summer.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

would there be anything else I could apply for then for the children? to be allowed to enter the UK beyond a tourist visa?

This is my dilemma now...I cannot wait the maybe 6 months it takes to do my citizenship then British passport through Washington...we have already given notice at our house and have set a date to leave Canada by July or Aug at the latest.

Do I need to have my citizenship to get the children settlement or could I just do ROA again which would process faster? And if I do apply for their settlement can I do it at the same time as sending in my ROA, basically send all info in one package together to the central processing place for Canada which seems to be New York now. I could send it all off this week...

But if we did end up not settling and came back to Canada, how long are the settlement visas valid for, in case we simply come back to Canada for only a year or two?


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

I looked at my oldest son's old passport from when he had the settlement visa in 2006 (and I am sure it only cost 200 pounds at the most back then) and it expired the same date his passport did. Which makes me feel that settlement visas are only as good as the length of the passport.
This makes another dilemma then.
My youngest is only 3 and his passport expires in 2014, long before he will have served 3 years in the UK so does this mean I would have to pay for settlement for him TWICE?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> would there be anything else I could apply for then for the children? to be allowed to enter the UK beyond a tourist visa?
> 
> This is my dilemma now...I cannot wait the maybe 6 months it takes to do my citizenship then British passport through Washington...we have already given notice at our house and have set a date to leave Canada by July or Aug at the latest.


The sticking point is your children only have Canadian citizenship, so cannot live in UK without a visa, and because of their age, they can only come as your dependants, and since you are settled in UK (because of ROA or British citizenship when you get it), settlement visa is the normal way. If you only have a limited leave, such as ancestry, then they can come as ancestry visa holder's dependants and it won't cost so much (valid up to 5 years). Worth a try, as you can use your Canadian (Commonwealth) passport and you presumably have a UK-born grandparent. Fee is £270 per person (you and children). Multiply by 1.65 to get rough USD equivalent. Then after 3 years, they can apply for registration as British citizen, and they will be citizen otherwise than by descent (i.e. transmissible nationality).
See UK Border Agency | UK ancestry



> Do I need to have my citizenship to get the children settlement or could I just do ROA again which would process faster? And if I do apply for their settlement can I do it at the same time as sending in my ROA, basically send all info in one package together to the central processing place for Canada which seems to be New York now. I could send it all off this week...


No, your children's application must be accompanied by your valid ROA certificate or British passport.



> But if we did end up not settling and came back to Canada, how long are the settlement visas valid for, in case we simply come back to Canada for only a year or two?


It's usually for indefinite time in the case of children of settled people. They can usually stay away for up to 2 years before losing indefinite leave to enter/remain.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

You may have saved the day...ancestry may be the way to go for me. Do I need to stipulate I have a job for ancestry or a sponsor? 

Also, I had an email from world bridge and they are saying that my old expired passport which holds my ROA is still valid and that my children can have ROA through me having this ROA...I am sure they have no clue what they are talking about and I find it shocking that this is a $3 per minute service listed for Canadians to call for information or help with processing visas, etc.

This is what they emailed me, and they said it to me on Friday and I challenged them and they said they would confirm the info with higher-up sources and email me:

*Thank you for contacting WorldBridge Service, The UK BorderAgency's Commercial Partner. We appreciate your patience regarding the responseto your enquiry as WorldBridge strives to provide the most accurate responsesto all enquiries. Below you will find the response to that enquiry.


Based on the information provided, youcan claim your youngest children for the right to adobe. 

How to claim the right of abode

You can use thefollowing documents as evidence that you have the right of abode:

· A UK passportdescribing you as a British citizen or a British subject with the right ofabode; or

· A UK identity carddescribing you as a British citizen or a British subject with the right ofabode; or

· A certificate of entitlement to theright of abode in the UK, which has been issued by the UK government or on itsbehalf.*


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

also, if we go the ancestry route I want to be sure I understand correctly, I only apply for myself and the children will be given clearance based on my ancestry status? What will they get stamped in their Canadian passports? Do I need to make any applications for them? I looked and cannot see anywhere for an application form for dependents of ancestry holder.

I found a service in England that will obtain my grandparents documents and mail them to me for 13 pounds so that is not bad...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> also, if we go the ancestry route I want to be sure I understand correctly, I only apply for myself and the children will be given clearance based on my ancestry status? What will they get stamped in their Canadian passports? Do I need to make any applications for them? I looked and cannot see anywhere for an application form for dependents of ancestry holder.
> 
> I found a service in England that will obtain my grandparents documents and mail them to me for 13 pounds so that is not bad...


About WorldBridge. Very few new people can now claim ROA without holding British citizenship. The crucial part is that to have ROA now, you must have held that status on 31st December 1982, which is long before any of your children were born. 

There's nothing unusual for British citizen to have children (their own), who aren't British and need a visa to enter UK. Children born outside of UK and overseas territories (e.g. Gib, Falklands etc) to British citizen by descent typically aren't British.

About ancestry visa. Best to apply your visa together with your children's. Any dependent children must be listed on your application, but to get visas for them, you must make a separate application for each.

Financial requirement for ancestry visa is quite modest. See the link to UKBA I've given above. You need to have suitable accommodation in UK and that you don't access public funds. Your $20,000 will go some way towards it, but consider having a relative in UK who can provide free accommodation initially until you are fixed up somewhere permanent. One of the stipulations is you intend to work, so enclose CV with qualification and employment history.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Ok so initially we are going to be housesitting in a variety of locations we have arranged through a housesitting agency...I guess this is considered work? And I would just use the first housesitting address as my suitable accommodation while letting them know I will continue to receive approx $2500 Canadian a month (in child support and child tax credit) on top of the 20 grand I am entering with to help get us settled. Do you feel this would be sufficient?

Otherwise I do have friends and family who would happily let us use their address for forms although I really do not wish to impose upon any of them with my 3 loud children!  Do you think I need to use them or should the above be ok?

I see I have to apply completely online so I would do mine first and then each child. For the children category visa4uk.fco.gov.uk would I choose visa: work/ purpose: employment non points based system /type: dependants more than 6 months

And do you know if there is a cost for each child?

I am assuming that when the online application is completed, it will direct me to a list of what I need to send and that is when I would just send all of our stuff together.

As far as my banking info,do I need a letter from the bank stating my name, account number and amount of funds? Is that all they need to see?

Would it help to show a clear mastercard account statement too with a $2000 limit?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Ok so initially we are going to be housesitting in a variety of locations we have arranged through a housesitting agency...I guess this is considered work? And I would just use the first housesitting address as my suitable accommodation while letting them know I will continue to receive approx $2500 Canadian a month (in child support and child tax credit) on top of the 20 grand I am entering with to help get us settled. Do you feel this would be sufficient?


Possibly. Not many people get turned down for ancestry visa on financial grounds.



> Otherwise I do have friends and family who would happily let us use their address for forms although I really do not wish to impose upon any of them with my 3 loud children! Do you think I need to use them or should the above be ok?


Don't have a fictitious address. It must be the place where you will actually be living. So don't use them if you have housing sorted otherwise.



> I see I have to apply completely online so I would do mine first and then each child. For the children category visa4uk.fco.gov.uk would I choose visa: work/ purpose: employment non points based system /type: dependants more than 6 months
> 
> And do you know if there is a cost for each child?


Yes. Each child costs the same as you.



> I am assuming that when the online application is completed, it will direct me to a list of what I need to send and that is when I would just send all of our stuff together.


No. List of documents is in the link I've provided. You will be directed to pay online and book a biometric appointment. Then after biometrics, you send off your documents together with printed-out online applications and stamped biometric appointment form with bar code. Just one set of documents for all four of you will do.



> As far as my banking info,do I need a letter from the bank stating my name, account number and amount of funds? Is that all they need to see?


You actually need a proper bank statement going back 3 to 6 months. If you only get online statement you print out, you need a covering letter on the bank's stationery authenticating it, or you must get each page stamped by a bank official.



> Would it help to show a clear mastercard account statement too with a $2000 limit?


No. Credit card information isn't needed and isn't considered. Only cash savings/deposits which can be transferred to or accessed in UK.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

The only thing difficult then is the banking...up until two weeks ago I had all of my savings ammassing in my mum's account and just transferred them over when I hit 20 grand. So I cannot show any 3-6 month history of this amount...do you think they will accept just a letter from bank with the newly acquired amount in my name? Ugh, more hurdles.

I do have a UK bank account, but hardly anything in it right now although I considered moving my money over there as soon as the rates have a great day...watching daily right now. Would that be better?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> The only thing difficult then is the banking...up until two weeks ago I had all of my savings ammassing in my mum's account and just transferred them over when I hit 20 grand. So I cannot show any 3-6 month history of this amount...do you think they will accept just a letter from bank with the newly acquired amount in my name? Ugh, more hurdles.


Just a note attached to your statement explaning the large movement of funds will do.



> I do have a UK bank account, but hardly anything in it right now although I considered moving my money over there as soon as the rates have a great day...watching daily right now. Would that be better?


No need to transfer funds to UK unless you want to. All they take note is money is available to be spent in UK.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Well this is going to be the best option then, you have been so great with your help!!

I am ordering copies of grandparents birth cert today and hopefully I can get all this done in time!

If I do the online visa applications today, will there be enough time with biometrics, etc, for me to wait for the documents to get here so I can mail them off?

When do they want payment for the application? On credit card immediately or once I mail documents?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travelspice said:


> Well this is going to be the best option then, you have been so great with your help!!
> 
> I am ordering copies of grandparents birth cert today and hopefully I can get all this done in time!
> 
> ...


You have 15 days from biometric appointment to sending off your documents, and 30 days in total from online application and document dispatch. 
Fees are payable when you make online application.
So you should wait until you get your documents from UK before applying online. Other documents won't take as long to gather.


----------



## travelspice (May 6, 2012)

Thank you so much! I will be sure to come on here and let you know the outcome!


----------

